# Hard Times & Nursery Rhymes.



## downtowndeco (Aug 20, 2010)

That's actually an album title of one of my favorite bands (Social Distortion) but I thought it fit. A couple of models that I built. Hope you like them.



















Randy Pepprock
Downtown Deco 
Dioramas Plus

PS. The site (http://www.downtowndeco.com) is up & working. The new kit (Patterson's Hardware) is now shipping in N< HO & O Scales.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

All i can say is WOW! So life like.


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

I second that - wow and well done


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Great looking build. Throws one into Depression ... so to speak!

I'd love to see a color photo, if you happen to have one.

TJ


----------



## haphall (Feb 1, 2011)

Another beautiful kit and another beautiful build. As we've come to expect from you. Love the sidewalk preacher! Great job Randy.
The new site looks good too.


----------



## iLikeCheese (Jul 29, 2011)

Those models are amazing looking. My girlfriend was standing behind me and she was sure they were real buildings.


----------

